

New details about Apple’s next iOS version - walterbell
http://www.businessinsider.sg/apple-ios-9-features-rumors-leaked-2015-5/#.VWGFdxj3arU

======
phatak-dev
Original article [http://9to5mac.com/2015/05/22/ios-9-os-x-10-11-to-bring-
qual...](http://9to5mac.com/2015/05/22/ios-9-os-x-10-11-to-bring-quality-
focus-smaller-apps-rootless-security-legacy-iphoneipad-support/)

------
cmsj
This is a pretty butchered version of the original 9to5mac post (which others
have linked to).

Even then, the original 9to5mac post is very very unclear about some of these
purported features, especially Trusted WiFi.

------
josephpmay
This should link to the original article instead of BI blog spam

